# World of Warcraft



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Nov 21, 2006)

Okie dokie...... I play World of Warcraft. Known as WoW. 
Anyone ELSE play it? Or will admit it?


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm playing it right now on my other computer.
Level 29, just finished a Warsong Gultch with 25 kills and 2 flag returns.
I came in first, obviously. 

Undead Rogue
Venture Co Server


----------



## vyapti (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm a Civilization Geek, sorry.


----------



## wasabi (Nov 22, 2006)

Sorry, I'm addicted to the game, Luxor.


----------



## college_cook (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm a console gamer.  Halo2 and Gears of War currently, until I can afford Final FantasyXII.

One of my buddies met his fiance playing WoW though, and we were all very surprised when we met her; extremely attractive and cool, level-headed gal.  Not saying those types of people don't exist in the gaming community, but let's face it, those of us who are at least semi-serious gamers know that people associate most of us with a certain stereotype.


----------



## Gossie (Nov 22, 2006)

Whisperwind server
Gossie, level 60, and Tazzdu, level 39, and Cynologee, level 20+


----------



## GB (Nov 22, 2006)

The last time I played a game like that was when I used to play Ultima on my Commodore 64. 

I just do not have time to get sucked into a game like that anymore.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Nov 22, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> The last time I played a game like that was when I used to play Ultima on my Commodore 64.
> 
> I just do not have time to get sucked into a game like that anymore.


 
Oh man, now THERE'S a memory!!

Ultima IV, GB? Or one of the earlier ones?

John

(I think I mentioned in another thread, I've goofed around playing a Sims type game online called Second Life)


----------



## GB (Nov 22, 2006)

Ultima IV as well as earlier ones too John. Man I remember swapping out those floppy disks like crazy to get into the dungeons or forests or wherever.


----------



## Mr_Dove (Nov 22, 2006)

I've been playing since open beta.  I started out on the Silver Hand RP server and later moved to the Maelstrom RP-PvP server.  I can't explain why but I've played Horde since release.  I'm stuck on hybrids with lots of shaman and druids under my belt.  I intent to try out a BE paladin when the expansion hits in January.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Nov 22, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Ultima IV as well as earlier ones too John. Man I remember swapping out those floppy disks like crazy to get into the dungeons or forests or wherever.


 
Yep, remember those games well. Think Ultima IV was on about 6 diskettes. 

Remember sneaking around Lord British's castle looking for treasure rooms...  

Maybe I'll take a look at this WoW and see what it's all about.

John


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 22, 2006)

Never heard of em


----------



## GB (Nov 22, 2006)

You are a a quite bit young to have heard of Ultima gobo.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Nov 22, 2006)

> Oh man, now THERE'S a memory!!
> 
> Ultima IV, GB? Or one of the earlier ones?
> 
> ...


 
MY FRIEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Ultima 4 was by FAR the best gaming experience I have had yet. 1985. Lord British..... ahhhhh. WoW brings back those nuggets of goodness.


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 22, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> You are a a quite bit young to have heard of Ultima gobo.


I know 

What is it?


----------



## GB (Nov 22, 2006)

It was a fantasy game like WOW, but back in th 80's.


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 22, 2006)

So just a MMORPG? With lesser graphics and size?


----------



## GB (Nov 22, 2006)

No not really. You did not play with other users. It was just you and the computer generated monsters and world and stuff.


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh alright. I can image it being good for a while. To me, games are boring unless I've got someone to play with. I still have a few single player games, but they have to be really good.

There is one game series called the .hack series. That was a great game. I played the first and the other 3 hadn't come out yet. So i waited. The moment they came out, I bought them and beat it in the same night.

Then when I beat them all, I did it again. 

Now I just play online games. Diablo, Starcraft, Counter Strike, WoW, Flash Flash Revolution.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Nov 22, 2006)

Goboenomo, Ultima 4 would take you HOURS to finish.  http://www.uo.com/archive/ultima4/
It was the 1st game that was adventure meets RPG. In 1985 it was KING! And it was the base of WoW. Bow down to Lord British!!!  
http://www.wizardportal.com/optimaiv/


----------



## college_cook (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it was the Ultima series that made the first successful foray into the world of MMO gaming.  I think around 1998 Ultima Online had around 100,000 users registered, which was big for its time.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Nov 23, 2006)

Ummmm..... *tapping microphone* Im..... ahhh a level 35 warrior.


----------



## skilletlicker (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm a big fan of WarCraft.  My favorite is _Warcraft III Reign of Chaos_.  The _Frozen Throne_ left me a little cold, being even more dependent on magic.  I couldn't bring myself to pay a monthly subscribtion to play WoW.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Nov 24, 2006)

Im Italian. Yo. For the peoples that dont wanna pay dough a month.... its only 50 cents a day. Now LOOK at the fun. And look at your monitor. Is it a deal? Wanna meet cool people.... explore the land? Or sit on your muffin and type? I'll pay for a month if you dont like it!*









* I aint paying a month for you snapper head.


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 24, 2006)

ooo
a free month you say....
and it's cheaper for you cause im canadian


----------



## tobiasknight (Nov 25, 2006)

Argent Dawn, 60 Undead Mage.... yeaaa n'stuff.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 25, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> Sorry, I'm addicted to the game, Luxor.


 
I'm with you there Wasabi!


----------



## goboenomo (Jan 10, 2007)

I got WoW for Christmas. I still haven't got to start playing yet. My computer should be back within a few days. But now there's an expansion coming out, and pretty much the only way to have any fun after it comes out is by getting it. 

A small group of me and some friends are starting together. 3 of us will be Blood Elf Paladins, and the 3rd will be a Blood Elf Shaman.
We also considered 3 Rogues too.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 10, 2007)

I used to like ZORK ... remember way back when... no grapics at all...just words.


----------



## GB (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh man I remember ZORK. I forgot all about that one.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Jan 10, 2007)

Yup, I used to play Zork as well!  Remember the thief? 
I even had the little hint book with the invisible ink... 

I really haven't played any video games in a few years though.  The last games I used to play were the original Warcraft I/II & Starcraft strategy games back in the late 90's (Oh my god that was over 7 years ago now... I'm getting old!)

Now I just play an occassional game of Chess either on my Macbook or with an actual board... (anyone still have those actual boards... ).  I love the history, strategy, complexity, yet ultimate simplicity of the game.  It's amazing how far some people play ahead on just your first few moves.  I'm really just a novice compared to people who play as a sole hobby (or even profession!).  A computer AI set to maximum intelligence could wipe out almost anyone on a game like Starcraft.  Yet at a "simple" game of chess super computers still have a tough time beating us "Humans".


----------



## stargazer021 (Jan 10, 2007)

Nope don't play. Good friend has husband that spends so much time playing it is causing marital problems.


----------



## sattie (Jan 10, 2007)

I must fall in the nerd catagory or something cuz I have never heard of any of those.  However, I am a TextTwist junky... new high score of 13 mill!

**shakes head**  Guess I have not lived yet....


----------



## goboenomo (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm at level 31 now. I'm close to 32, and I've got a few quests to cash in at Tarren Mills. I do skinning (220) herbalism (208) cooking (176) fishing (166) lockpicking (116) and first aid (200).


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 3, 2008)

Downloaded the 10 Day free trial last night... ALL 10.6 GIGABYTES of it. egads.
So did my wife; we plan on adventuring together.
(Life got MUCH better on my honeymoon when I discovered wife had identical tastes
in video games. Thank you MGM Grand and your classic video game room, LOL)

Think I will try out a Druid first. She's gonna be a Rogue.
Should be interesting.

Any tips for a WoW Virgin?

(oh yeah, I'm a Zork veteran too. Loved it!)


----------



## pdswife (Nov 3, 2008)

lol.. Nope... but  Suzie and I are becoming expert FABLE2 watchers since our DHs have been playing non-stop.  : )


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, go tell them a newbie needs some tips hints and advice! 
What's FABLE2?


----------



## pdswife (Nov 3, 2008)

It's an adventure game ... the main guy has all these tasks that he has to do ... back and forth through all these different worlds.  Killing bad guys and monsters and collecting treasures... it's not as violent as a lot of the games that I've been "lucky" enough to get to watch so so far I've kind of been enjoying it.


----------



## Saphellae (Nov 4, 2008)

I play WoW too. For those of you who don't like paying, there are free servers. Just search for it   It is not illegal as long as they do not charge you to play.


----------



## jeninga75 (Nov 4, 2008)

Lol, I realized when someone said "I'm waiting until I can afford FF XII" that this thread was 2 yeard old. I played FF XII for 5 years, too much drama.  Never got into WoW.  Right now I'm playing SOCOM 4.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Nov 4, 2008)

My sons played WoW for quite a while. Right now they're playing a game called Tabula Rasa.


----------



## anna_bananna (Nov 4, 2008)

My boyfriend has been playing WOW almost non-stop in the past few months.

I've also played a little (I had a blood elf warlock), but at one point I ran out of space on my hard disk (lame, I know) so I had to uninstall it. I love the game graphics though!


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 10, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> I play WoW too. For those of you who don't like paying, there are free servers. Just search for it   It is not illegal as long as they do not charge you to play.



This is against the WoW terms when you buy the game. :P

I play on the real servers. I have a 70 shadow priest, 56 frost mage, and 54 sublety rogue on The Venture Co. And a 68 mage I play mostly now on Jaedenar.

The next expansion comes out on Thursday.


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 10, 2008)

Well, my 10 day free trial expired, and I decided not to buy the game. 
Too much detail for me. I just want to slay dragons, go up in levels, solve
the occasional puzzle and get loot.
Warcraft... too much "like life" detail for me. Great graphics, good play, but
a bit detailed for my needs.


----------

